# First antenatal clinic today



## pinkemz (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all i got my first antenatal clinic today at 11am. I am soo nervous i dont know why ha ha. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sure things will be fine, Good Luck


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope it went okay - let us know how you got on


----------



## rachelha (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope it all went well


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope you first antenatal went well


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 27, 2011)

hi guys,
sorry now im coming on the computer been visiting family all night. Antenatal clinic went well today really good actually had my scan and im about 7 weeks. it was an amazing feeling seeing my baby on the screen and its little heart pumping made me melt. I cant wait for my next scan now sooo excited


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww that's lovely, so glad you got your scan and all was well


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 29, 2011)

great news, glad all was ok xx


----------

